# Sattelstützenklemme



## Deleted 305303 (2. März 2019)

Hallöchen liebe Newmen Mitarbeiter,

gibt es eurerseits bereits Planungen eine eigene Sattelstützenklemme ala S.... Microlink herauszubringen?

Da ich persönlich aktuell Bedarf an einer solchen ohne Schnellverschluss habe, und von allen bisher verbauten Komponenten aus eurem Hause sehr überzeugt bin, wäre es wirklich klasse.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------

